# Help w/ Year for Schwinn New World



## GenuineRides (Dec 2, 2009)

I just picked up this frame, looks to be between '39-'42 lightweight Schwinn (see pics).  Serial number is K38400 but has a "2" above it flanked by two diamond stamps either side.  Anybody know what this "2" is or what year?  It also has the pre-war style seat post binder bolt attached to the frame, but forward facing rear drop-outs, and a really cool rounded tube front fork.  The components like the headset and chainring look to have been painted black, not chrome, so is this possibly '41 or '42?  Plus it has brake stud mounting hole front and rear indicating it probably had a SA 3 speed rear hub, but doesn't have the deluxe chainring to go with, just the standard 4 circle skip tooth.  I pulled the crank to look for a year and it's stamped H-5220 or something with a funky "S" stamp also.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------

